# General Sub Wiring Question...



## ddoonie (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm curious if i would be better running my RCA cables from my DAC to my amp (Cambridge 540a V2 - one set of pre-outs) to the sub, (x-sub or scamp), OR, from the DAC to the SUB making use of its low pass filter, and then out to the Amp? 

Sorry if this is a silly question!

My concern is my amp does not have 'bass management', and dont want my bookshelves trying to hit into the 30hz region... OR am i completely wrong... 

Either way, thanks for your help!

Darryl

PS... 90% music listening


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

I would not expect either the X-sub or the scamp to have a high pass on the built in plate amp. That means in your second option, a full range signal comes in, a low pass signal is retained by the sub, and a full range signal gets sent to the amp.

In the "standard" config, a full range signal would go to the amp and a full range signal would be passed to the sub where it would be low passed.

I think the twoe would be essentially the same except having the full signal for the mains pass through the extra hop of the sub is more likely to audibly degrade the sound than having the sub woofers signal pass through an extra hop in the amp.


----------



## ddoonie (Mar 28, 2008)

Ah ok, the lack of a filter on the sub makes it an easy decision...

How to the x-ls encores lend to low bass, when pushed? I'm just curious, as i am unsure if i should supplement the bass of the x-ls' with the sub or replace the bass... 

Just trying to figure out which would be better for sound, potentially an external crossover?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

ddoonie said:


> Ah ok, the lack of a filter on the sub makes it an easy decision...
> 
> How to the x-ls encores lend to low bass, when pushed? I'm just curious, as i am unsure if i should supplement the bass of the x-ls' with the sub or replace the bass...
> 
> ...


If you CAN it is better to high pass just about any speaker, but how much it is worth spending depends on how hard you will push them with bass. The X-ls are rather capable for a bookshelf but still a bookshelf.


----------



## ddoonie (Mar 28, 2008)

What would you suggest for a good/affordable crossover/highpass filter?

Thanks again...


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

ddoonie said:


> What would you suggest for a good/affordable crossover/highpass filter?
> 
> Thanks again...


I would suggest you let me know when you find one


----------



## ddoonie (Mar 28, 2008)

Thats a good one  I found cheap, not necessarily good hehe.. http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=266-272

Dont think i would ever go that route though...


----------



## billnchristy (Feb 12, 2008)

Everybody say bye to spam-boy.


----------

